# Are there any modern/postmodern composers who compose in the style of Chopin?



## iso (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi. I'm looking for modern/postmodern composers whose works sound like Chopin. I don't like the dissonance in our period (just my opinion). 

Some examples of composers I don't want: Scriabin, Prokofiev, Ginastera...


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

iso said:


> Hi. I'm looking for modern/postmodern composers whose works sound like Chopin. I don't like the dissonance in our period (just my opinion).
> 
> Some examples of composers I don't want: Scriabin, Prokofiev, Ginastera...


Barry Manilow, Could It Be Magic?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

If Janacek counts as modern-ish, you might like solo piano music.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I suspect you're bound to be disappointed. Compoosers tend to seek individual voices -- and to compose in the style of someone 175 years ago is not a usual way to go about things.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't think of anyone who composed in the style of Chopin in the Modernist or Postmodern periods except perhaps Scriabin who you find too dissonant (especially in his later works, I expect). John Field, Johann Nepomuk Hummel and Maria Szymanowska are composers who seem to have influenced Chopin's compositional style and some of their piano works do in some way resemble Chopin's, but they are of course predecessors of Chopin.

Alkan and later in his compositional career Liszt are said to have been influenced in their work by Chopin's but I'm not sure the resemblance is that strong and of course both became interested in dissonance, especially Liszt.

I'm not sure that you're going to find what you seek. Do you think that you could ever gain a taste for music post-Chopin, that is, music which makes increasing use of chromaticism and dissonance?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

You might try Federico Mompou, beginning with his Variations on a Theme by Chopin.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Whenever I read OP's like this (and every few months one reads OP's like this) I recommend the American composer George Rochberg and the English Composer George Lloyd. Sometimes the person likes them, sometimes they do not. I also used recommend checking out the Delian Society. This was a society of composers who believed in common practice tonality. It seems that the group is defunct. There has not been any activity at there website for a few years but they still maintain a list of composers.

Note about Rochberg. Early works were 12-tone. When he was in his mid-forties he abandoned serialism and started composing very tonal music. I personally like both styles.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I had forgotten about Mompou, Blanc, that's a very good suggestion. It has put me in mind of Ferruccio Busoni as a possibillity for Iso to consider also.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2017)

iso said:


> Hi. I'm looking for modern/postmodern composers whose works sound like Chopin. I don't like the dissonance in our period (just my opinion).


No. How could their style be both modern and postmodern AND like Chopin?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

nathanb said:


> No. How could their style be both modern and postmodern AND like Chopin?


I think he's using modern/postmodern to refer to a chronological period, not to a type of style.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Iso is a new and a young member of the forum, a talented young pianist in fact, so we should perhaps nurture his enquiries carefully...


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

iso said:


> Hi. I'm looking for modern/postmodern composers whose works sound like Chopin. I don't like the dissonance in our period (just my opinion).
> 
> Some examples of composers I don't want: Scriabin, Prokofiev, Ginastera...


I don't know of any contemporary classical composers who sound like Chopin. The closest parallel that you might find is in New Age piano music. You might like composers such as Einaudi, Clayderman, Yiruma, and Kuramoto. For example, Kuramoto's Lake Louise has a bit of a (watered-down) Chopinesque feel to it:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have three words for any contemporatry classical composer whose music sounds like Chopin:

SHAME ON YOU!!!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I have three words for any contemporatry classical composer whose music sounds like Chopin:

RIGHT ON MAN!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Bettina said:


> I don't know of any contemporary classical composers who sound like Chopin. The closest parallel that you might find is in New Age piano music. You might like composers such as Einaudi, Clayderman, Yiruma, and Kuramoto. For example, Kuramoto's Lake Louise has a bit of a (watered-down) Chopinesque feel to it:


Ew this sounds like the soundtrack of a cheesy 90s soap opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

O.P try Sergej Ljapoenov, you be surprised .


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

After Scriabin any Chopin inspired composer is second rate so you excluded the best one (talking about his early music).


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

You might try some of Barber's piano music. The Excursions, Op. 20 in particular. I've often felt like it was what Chopin filtered through popular early 20th century musical idioms might sound like.
You may want to try the Nocturne, Op. 33 and Ballade, Op. 46 as well.


----------



## iso (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. Some of you guys have named composers (wow, Mompou is amazing) I have never heard of, and are quite wonderful.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Rachmaninoff preludes.





Chausson: Piano works by Sirodeau





Sirodeau plays Magnard (Promenades)


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi,

I don't see anything wrong with trying to emulate your idols. As long as you admit the imitation, there should be no problem! Especially when the composer is from another era.

As I'm a big fan of Chopin, I tried to write a piece in the style of his Nocturnes. I think I came quite close, but with my individual note nevertheless: 




Enjoy watching!

Greetings from Munich, Alex


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

An eight year old Daniel Trifonov playing his own composition:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

verandai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with trying to emulate your idols. As long as you admit the imitation, there should be no problem! Especially when the composer is from another era.
> 
> ...


Good post and welcome by the way.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Hshshshhshshshanahahahahahaha


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Not sure about "sound like Chopin," but here's a Whitman's sampler of beautiful piano music that might fit the bill:

Gabriel Fauré (1845 - 1924)






Amy Beach (1867 - 1944)






Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937)






Lili Boulanger (1893 - 1918)






Ned Rorem (1923 - )


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Good post and welcome by the way.


Thanks! By the way, I didn't initially intend to write a Nocturne-like piece. But as the music evolved, I realized the strong resemblance and decided to "follow the flow".

Bye, Alex


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I wouldn't go as far as naming and shaming, but composing pieces in the style of Chopin (or Mozart or Brahms or Schoenberg or Stravinsky) must be the utmost pointless waste of energy and talent.
Composers who don't have the ambition to make their own voice heard, to display their individuality, and still pretend that whatever they produce has artistic value are either hacks or con-men.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> I wouldn't go as far as naming and shaming, but composing pieces in the style of Chopin (or Mozart or Brahms or Schoenberg or Stravinsky) must be the utmost pointless waste of energy and talent.
> Composers who don't have the ambition to make their own voice heard, to display their individuality, and still pretend that whatever they produce has artistic value are either hacks or con-men.


This sort of music is being written today because there is demand for it in society (exceedingly popular in Japan, even used in TV commercials / dramas in other countries):





And it's not more a 'waste of energy' or 'display of pretentiousness' than


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Joep Beving - Sleeping Lotus


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

janxharris said:


> Joep Beving - Sleeping Lotus


sounds more like Grieg to me.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> I wouldn't go as far as naming and shaming, but composing pieces in the style of Chopin (or Mozart or Brahms or Schoenberg or Stravinsky) must be the utmost pointless waste of energy and talent.
> Composers who don't have the ambition to make their own voice heard, to display their individuality, and still pretend that whatever they produce has artistic value are either hacks or con-men.


I don't take that personal. I think I also uploaded enough tracks without such resemblances (my individual style only). As I said, I don't see a problem with also imitating existing styles and add an individual note to them.

Of course you're free to dislike it. But as long as some people enjoy it (including myself), that's fine for me!

As I'm doing non-profit-composing so far, it's completely ok for me if not everyone likes the music (which is impossible anyway).

Bye, Alex


----------



## chipia (Apr 22, 2021)

violadude said:


> Ew this sounds like the soundtrack of a cheesy 90s soap opera.


I don't remember these popular soundtracks employing this degree of chromaticism. Most pop musicians nowadays wouldn't be able to pull it of.

Also I find it funny, whenever a contemporary composes something that sounds pretty and pleasant, it gets rejected as cheesy and tasteless, but when long dead composers do it, it seems to be acceptable and cherished.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I knew there was something and it's been bugging me all day and I just remembered - Michael Finnissy's One Minute W on this very entertaining CD

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/july07/One_Minute_Wonders_CACD0612.htm


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Are there any modern/postmodern composers who compose in the style of Chopin?*

What for? There is already a Chopin. "Be yourself, everybody else is taken."


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

You might not like it, but Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, and Prokofiev are three 20thc composers most clearly following in the tradition of Chopin.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

EdwardBast said:


> You might not like it, but Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, and Prokofiev are three 20thc composers most clearly following in the tradition of Chopin.


I would never confuse their music with Chopin's.


----------

